# Anyone hunt with a Bear Montana??



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Can I get some feedback on this bow?? I'm currently saving up for one .


----------



## joebobf (Apr 9, 2012)

Killed my first doe with a bow using the Montana. 

Do a Google search and you will find plenty opinions, seems pretty well that folks love em or hate em. I don't care for it myself and feel there are much better bows for the money.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

joebobf said:


> I don't care for it myself and feel there are much better bows for the money.


That's pretty much the meat and potatoes of it. It's a pretty slow bow, by most standards, and though inexpensive it's not really cheap either. There are plenty of longbows that cost that much, or less, that shoot better, look better, and have a more comfortable grip.

The big draw would be as an inexpensive Hill-style bow. Considering a brand new Hill bow is still $500, the Montana can be a great alternative in that case.


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

What would be a good Hill for me?? I'm 6'3" and want a 50# . Any other suggestions near that Montana price range other than the Hill??


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Give Kegan a call at Omega Longbows http://omegalongbows.webs.com/

Excellent longbows in your price range that zip and perform with the best of them. Kegan will walk you through the options and help select the design and length that may fit you best. 

Hope this gets your search started. Good luck.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ive shot it, and my rudder longbow which cost only 120$ definitely out shoots it


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> What would be a good Hill for me?? I'm 6'3" and want a 50# . Any other suggestions near that Montana price range other than the Hill??


If you are set on a hill style bow, the Sky Trophy might be a better fit for you. It's about the same price as the Montana, but 2" longer (since your a tall guy and probably have a long draw length). I wouldn't expect it to perform any better than the Montana though. Hill style bows by nature are slow compared to radical hybrids or recurves, but their simplicity can be appealing.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

The Samick longbows are also a nice option. They're straight limbed bows that won't break the bank, and with some dressing up could be made into a really nice, low-budget Hill bow style option.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/samick-trailblazer-68-longbow.html


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> Can I get some feedback on this bow?? I'm currently saving up for one .


I've several straight longbows, one of which I use most often for hunting... but hybrids are also more forgiving, better energy delivery and several quite affordable... one of them from Kegan right here.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i would get an Omega from kegan before the montana, the performance is so much better at about the same price...


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

kegan said:


> The Samick longbows are also a nice option. They're straight limbed bows that won't break the bank, and with some dressing up could be made into a really nice, low-budget Hill bow style option.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/samick-trailblazer-68-longbow.html




:zip: :doh:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

FORESTGUMP said:


> :zip: :doh:


I'm no pusher


----------



## swwifty (Oct 23, 2013)

I hunt with a Fred Bear Montana longbow. I have never chrono'd it, but it doesn't appear to be very "fast". I shoot what most people would consider really heavy arrows out of it, and it's amazingly quiet. Mine is 45lbs, and I shoot 675 grain arrows out of it. There is no doubt you can get better bows for the price, but I got mine used, and it was a excellent deal.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

it's a fun knock around inexspensive bow.

not to be confused with the more R&D bows such as Kegans.


----------



## Jebus (Oct 1, 2014)

This is what I have. I've hunted it a couple times. I like it for what it is


----------



## bjaurelio (Apr 30, 2014)

kegan said:


> I'm no pusher


It was actually trying to find reviews comparing the different Samick longbow models that led me to a couple of threads on here with people recommending Kegan's bows as not much more expensive than the Samicks but much better quality. 

I put my order in, and I can't wait for it to arrive. Thankfully I now have a project of making a new quiver to keep me occupied while waiting.


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

I had one and liked it. Fun to shoot and pretty forgiving when it comes to sloppy form which makes it a good beginners bow. It aint no speed demon but what trad bow really is? Definitely not worth full price though but great used deals are pretty common. That's how I got mine.


----------

